# Long Beach, CA Monthly Ride 10/04/09



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 29, 2009)

It's time to ride again! 
Sunday 10/04/09
Rides leaves at 10:30 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking forward to the LBC ride tomorrow


----------

